# Help needed - Air bubbles sticking to the wall of tank



## Rythm (Aug 5, 2011)

just set up a 135 tank - cascade 1500 cannister filter with spray bar and two powerheads for UGF.

i notice a huge amount of small air bubbles sticking to the wall on the front and sides of the tank.

Will these go away or do i have the setup wrong somewhere?

appreciate your help!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can take something to wipe them off if you want but will eventually go away once the water outgasses completely. You water from the tap apparently has a high co2 concentration in the water, once that dissapates the bubbles will disappear.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree with Susan. They should go away in a few days - it's normal for a newly set up tank to have bubbles stuck to the sides for a few days.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It's normal for any time you add water to the tank. Do a water change and you get them.


----------



## Rythm (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Susan, Holly and Ben. Your response was helpful. Bubbles have disappeared after a light scrub. Thanks again!


----------



## likethesearchengine (Sep 21, 2011)

I had some bubbles in regular lines surrounding my tank - they disappeared after two days on their own.


----------

